# Komponenten-Update



## Brokensword (4. September 2020)

Mein System hat schon bald 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und langsam wirds Zeit das Netzteil zu wechseln. Bin aber auch grad am überlegen, ob ich gleichzeitig die Komponenten Updaten sollte. Benutzt wird der Rechner fürs Gaming und Coding. Die meisten Spiele laufen "noch" ganz gut, aber vor allem bei UbiSoft (OpenWorld)Titeln und BF5, gibts Framedrops unter die 60 fps. CPU ist der Bottleneck.

Mein System:
- Prozessor (Intel): Intel Core i7-2600K 4x 3.4Ghz + Alpenföhn Brocken
- Mainboard (Intel): ASRock Z68 Extreme 4
- Netzteil: 700 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil 
- Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X 942 
bisherige Updates
- SSD für OS
- 3 Sata Drives für Daten
- 16 GB Ram
- 1080 Ti

Hab mir grob paar Sachen zusammengesucht, die Platten und GTX bleiben. OS kommt auf die M.2
 Frage mich aber ob ich warten sollte bis intelBoards mit PCIE 4.0 rauskommen. Was meint ihr dazu?

*Intel® Core™ i7-10700K, Prozessor*
https://www.alternate.de/Intel/Core-i7-10700K-Prozessor/html/product/1612179?event=search

*be quiet! Dark Rock 4, CPU-Kühler*
https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet/Dark-Rock-4-CPU-Kühler/html/product/1441525?event=search
Oder Noctua / Alpenföhn?

*MSI MPG Z490 GAMING CARBON WIFI, Mainboard*
https://www.alternate.de/MSI/MPG-Z490-GAMING-CARBON-WIFI-Mainboard/html/product/1635160?event=search

*2x HyperX DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher*
https://www.alternate.de/HyperX/DIM...itsspeicher/html/product/1571666?event=search

*M2 Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1 TB, SSD*
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/1509921

*be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W, PC-Netzteil*
https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet/STRAIGHT-POWER-11-CM-750W-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1409995?
Reicht das Netzteil aus?

Oder noch für 100€ ein beQuite Tower dazu und das alte System verkaufen? Dann würde ins alte System eine MSI 970 reinkommen. Was könnte ich für so ein System noch verlangen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2020)

Bei SSDs macht es in der Praxis kaum einen Unterschied, ob du eine SATA nimmst oder M.2 mit 2500, 5000 oder gar 8000 MB/s. Daher würde ich nicht extra auf PCIe 4.0 warten, außer du weißt zuverlässig, dass es vielleicht fürs Coding was bringt. In dem Falle solltest du dann einen Ryzen 7 3700X nehmen, der ist in Games nur ein kleines bisschen langsamer als der Core i7, kostet aber auch weniger. Die AMD-Boards haben aber PCie 4.0, viele auch für die M.2-Slots. 

Das Netzteil ist völlig overpowered - da reicht die 550W-Version hundertmal aus. https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet/S...PC-Netzteil/html/product/1409998?event=search

Und die Samsung-SSD ist überteuert, da empfehle ich die hier https://www.alternate.de/ADATA/XPG-Gammix-S11-Pro-1-TB-SSD/html/product/1503056?  die ist auch ähnlich schnell. 

Mainboard ist gut, wenn du auch übertakten willst - ansonsten viel zu viel. Für "moderates" Übertakten reicht ein Z490-Board für 140-160 Euro mehr als aus, und ohne Übertakten ein H470-Modell für 80-120 Euro.


----------



## Brokensword (5. September 2020)

Stimmt eigentlich, hab damals fürs gesamte System ca. 1500 € gezahlt und es läuft noch alles drauf. Vielleicht wart ich noch mit dem Update und hol mir erstmal nur ein Netzteil für den Notfall. 
Mich wundert aber, dass ein 550W reichen soll. Bei der 1080Ti ist min 600W angegeben. 
Hab das neue System im beQuite psuRechner eingegeben und 750W ist schon im roten Bereich bei 92% und 850W 81%.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2020)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich, hab damals fürs gesamte System ca. 1500 € gezahlt und es läuft noch alles drauf. Vielleicht wart ich noch mit dem Update und hol mir erstmal nur ein Netzteil für den Notfall.
> Mich wundert aber, dass ein 550W reichen soll. Bei der 1080Ti ist min 600W angegeben.
> Hab das neue System im beQuite psuRechner eingegeben und 750W ist schon im roten Bereich bei 92% und 850W 81%.



Eigentlich reicht für einen PC mit Core i7 und GTX 1080 Ti auch ein Markenmodell mit 450 Watt, denn der ganze PC zieht deutlich unter 400W selbst bei Volllast und Übertaktung. Die Grafikkarten-Hersteller geben aber immer mehr Watt an, damit auch ein Billig-Netzteil, das mit 600W wirbt, ausreicht - denn so ein No-Name-Modell ist mit 600W praktisch nicht stärker als ein Markenmodell für 50€ oder mehr und einem Nennweft von 400-450W. 

Und be quiet gibt mehr an, damit man das teurere Modell kauft     Aber ein PC mit einem modernen Core i7 braucht ohne Grafikkarte bei Last vielleicht 150 Watt. DIe RTX 3080 wird mit 350W Maixmum angegeben. Das sind 500W im allerhöchsten Falle, und ein 550W-be quiet-Netzteil, vor allem eines der etwas teureren Serie, kann immer mehr leisten als das, was der Nennwert sagt. Das System Power 11 mit 550W hat zB eine Maximalleistung von 600W - die 550W sind halt der Wert, den be quiet als Maximale Last empfiehlt, wenn das über eine längere Zeit der Fall ist. Für Peaks oder ein paar Sekunden sind aber auch 600W locker drin. https://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/1252 siehe bei "technische Daten" , da stehen die 600W, und wenn man die weiteren Details ausklappt, dann sieht man, dass es allein bei der 12V-Leitung schon fast 550 Watt sind.


----------

